# Flyscreen/door for AS Executive



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anybody know if it is possible to fit a fly screen door on our AS Executive. I've seen these on other MHs over the summer but not on an Executive.

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spykal will probably know Joe. He has an Executive.

If Spykal can't help, we have a recently joined member representing A/S, and he (Simon) will probably be able to tell you when he notices the post.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Joe,

Yes it is possible, I have one for my Exec. It was with the van which I bought second hand, so I am not sure whether it is an A/S standard fit.

It is not a permanent fixture, it has to be attached each time you wish to use it. 

I will post pic's later.

Mark


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Zuma said:


> Yes it is possible, I have one for my Exec. It was with the van which I bought second hand, so I am not sure whether it is an A/S standard fit.
> 
> It is not a permanent fixture, it has to be attached each time you wish to use it.
> 
> ...


Hi

I will be interested in seeing the pictures too ... we did look at fitting something 4 years or so back to keep out the wasps... when we had summers do you remember :lol: .... but we settled in the end for one of the drop down fly screen curtains that hooks into a couple of hooks over the doorway. Our screen works OK but if a door could be fitted that would be much better ....say for touring Scotland in midge season.

Mike


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Just re-read your post and noticed 'flyscreen door' 

Mine sounds as though it is the same as Mikes.

There is no mention of a fly screen in the handbook, so it would appear to be a retro-fit.

A quick google brought this up http://www.exclusivescreens.co.uk/prodpage.asp?ProdID=315

This is similar to mine.

Regards

Mark


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Zuma said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Yes it is possible, I have one for my Exec. It was with the van which I bought second hand, so I am not sure whether it is an A/S standard fit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark and others for the replies. I should have added that I also want the flyscreen door to keep my dogs in. So I need something a bit more robust than just a roller blind type of fitting. Any further ideas gratefully received.

Joe


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

joeirish said:


> I should have added that I also want the flyscreen door to keep my dogs in.


Hi

A child gate may keep the dogs in.......... but not the flies out :wink:

see Here <<










Mike


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi,

Unfortunately you cannot fit an integrated flyscreen to an Executive. 

The reason is due to the body and door having a curved
profile.

There are two possible solutions :

a. Fiamma offer a pulldown flyscreen but it does not
completely cover the window aperture.

b. Owners in the past have bought a suitable fabric
and made their own.


Regards

Simon


----------

